# Coming Caverns and Cave Trolls Solo Edition - creative commons



## cavetroll (Saturday at 1:24 AM)

Caverns and Cave Trolls Solo Edition will be released this spring licensed under Creative Commons By-Sa.
Any creator can irrevocably create and sell content with the Caverns and Cave Trolls community. 


Caverns and Cave Trolls is a Tabletop Role-Playing Game featuring

Strategic play.
Tactical combat.
Streamlined mechanics.
Deep character evolution.
https://cavernsandcavetrolls.com/


----------

